# Parpadea la imagen en la pantalla del TV



## Cristian79

Hola compañeros, tengo un problema con un televisor sony, lo que pasa es que al momento de prender se escucha el sonido pero la imagen demora en aparecer y cuando aparece empieza a parpadear, la imagen es nítida pero igual sigue parpadeando.
Yo creo que son los condensadores electrolíticos de la fuente, pues creo que están resecos, quisiera tener una opinión más antes de reemplazarlos. 

Gracias.


----------



## Guest

Hola, como tu lo mencionas, normalmente este tipo de fallas se debe al resecamiento del liquido electrolítico de los condensadores. Creo que lo mejor es cambiarlos, si de todas formas ese no es el problema, al menos ya descartas que la falla sea los condensadores.

Fernando.


----------



## Cristian79

fer dijo:
			
		

> Hola, como tu lo mencionas, normalmente este tipo de fallas se debe al resecamiento del liquido electrolítico de los condensadores. Creo que lo mejor es cambiarlos, si de todas formas ese no es el problema, al menos ya descartas que la falla sea los condensadores.
> 
> Fernando.



Hola fernando muchas gracias por la acotación, cualquier nueva consulta te la haré llegar gracias.


----------



## Cristian79

Amigos una consulta encontre el condensador que buscaba pero no es de la misma dimensión; tiene los mismos valores pero quisera que me saquen de dudas; tiene algoq ue ver el tamaño del condensador????


----------



## Guest

Cristian79 dijo:
			
		

> Amigos una consulta encontre el condensador que buscaba pero no es de la misma dimensión; tiene los mismos valores pero quisera que me saquen de dudas; tiene algoq ue ver el tamaño del condensador????



No el tamaño del condensador no importa, lo que importa son sus valores de capacitancia y voltaje, el tamaño depende de la tecnología usada para su fabricación, entre mas pequeño mayor tecnología.


----------



## Cristian79

Gracias,


----------



## Cristian79

Estimado amigo te comento que cambie dichos condensadores y al momento de prender la tv escuche un sonido raro y se apago la tele, ahora ya no prende..... que puedo hacer???


----------



## Guest

Recuerda que estos condensadores tienen polaridad, y si los pones inversamente polarizados se perfora el dieléctrico, y algunas veces pueden estallar.

Revisa la polaridad.


----------



## Cristian79

claro amigo, si tuve cuidado con su polaridad, los coloque igual como los que estaban y además en la placa tiene el signo, asi es que no croe que sea por eso.  Alguna otra opinión por ahi


----------



## bidomo

Sufri la misma falla con mi TV, mi modelo es KV-20TR23

Yo remplace no solo condensadores, incluyendo el del RF, sino tambien un par de transistores.

La falla se redujo, pero continuó, hasta que un buen día despues de unas horas de función, el TV se apagó despues de sufrir alteración en la imagen, la imagen se volvio completamente rayas de colores, al encender el aparato se alteraron los colores, había mucho rojo.

Al prender el TV al día siguiente ya no parpadeaba ni una sola vez, entraba directamente sin perder la imagen como en un principio lo hacía, pero los colores seguían alterados y el televisor se apagaba despues de un rato de funcionamiento.

Opte por llevarlo a reparaciones, solo entraron en modo de servicio (cosa que desconocia) y ajustaron la potencia de los tubos RGB y listo, ya quedo el TV


Espero te sirva de pista


----------



## l88_782

Hola!!! tengo un broblema con el tele, lo que le poasa es que paresew que parpadea la pantalla, queria seber si me podian desir que puede ser, mi sospecha es que sea que no esta filtrando bien la entrada, pero nose antes de meter la mano queria escuchar las sugerencias de alguen que sepa mas que yo. 

Desde ya muchas grasias.Saludos!!!.


----------



## Krycec

Hola! ¿en el parpadeo de tu TV se queda sin sonido y sin video?, es decir la pantalla muerta.

¿Revive al golpearlo suavemente?, como si tuviera un falso.

Si es así, revisa los filtros de entrada de la fuente, es posible que esten desoldados, una trasteadita con el cautín puede ayudar.


----------



## l88_782

perdon por la demora es que estaba de bacaciones jeje no lo que le apsa es que parpadea cuando hay imagenes claras y en el sonido no tiene nada se escha perfecto.... si alguien me puede alludar se lo agradeceria.

Salu2


----------



## angelcontreraa

hola pues quisiera saber si son capacitores electroliticos o cendensadores de ceramica respecto a la misma falla  de la tv que paràdea espero respuestas y espero puedan mas o menso decirme el valor de los capacitores 

por su atensión gracias


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Los televisores sony tiene un circuito especial de proteccion que controla la cantidad de corriente de cada cañon, cuando hay una alteracion (aumento ) se apaga. muchas veces lo que falla es esa proteccion dando lugar a fallas de ese tipo, con respecto a los condensadores, son electrolitico, y el efecto es muy notable en los boprdes de la imagen, y en casos mas graves generan pliegues.

Estas fallas son un poco complicadas, tenes que tener cuidado de romper mas de lo que arreglas. 

Si me das bien el modelo del TV, seguimos charlando.


----------



## angelcontreraa

pues el modelo de la tv es kv-2150r/5


----------



## angelcontreraa

buenas noches ya te deje el modelo espero puedas ayudarme  me urge sacar esa falla


----------



## miguex

hola que tal? tengo el mismo problema con un sony...me parpadea la imagen-....se que son los capacitores...pero no se cuales....quien me puede ayudar...? con alguna foto o algo...gracias


----------



## agnt007

Tengo el mismo problema, si pudieran subir el resultado o algun dato consiso que nos lleve a corregir este desperfecto, ya se vieron estos puntos
1.- cambio de capacitores y condensadores incluso de seccion RF
2.- cambio de un par de transistores (no indican cuales)
3.- ajuste de potencia en modo de servicio de Tubos RGB
4.- revision de un circuito especial de proteccion que controla la cantidad de corriente de cada cañon

sin que hasta ahora hayan dicho la conclusion, de este asi que si pudiesen dar algun dato correcto para solucion de esta falla estariamos muy agradecidos


----------



## DavidFelipe

Pudiese ser el flyback no? pues entre menos voltaje menos luz en el tuo, depronto esta subiendo y bajando lo que ocasiona el parpadeo, esto se me ocurre luego de leer que no son los capacitores, o el trafo o la bobina de deflexion horizontal, pueden ser muchas cosas, pero prueba estas


----------



## sal77ang

Parpadeo de imagen................Sustituye (aunque te midan bien) los condensadores del zocalo del tubo, ojo a la alimentación de video 200 V.
Suerte.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Buenas, reabro el post para no hacer uno nuevo...

bien el tema es el siguiente, no soy muy arreglador de televisores...por ende vengo a consultar:

Tengo un televisor Philco que al encender hace un pequeño pitidito y luego empieza a saltar una chispa en la plaqueta del tubo...es decir...en la plaquetita del tubo, en el zócalo, salta una chispa a frecuencia constante...

paso una imagen para que vean donde se produce la chispa

ya medí el Varistor que se encuentra ahí y esta bien...será que debo cambiar el capacitor electrolítco gigante que tiene la fuente?

porque al apagarlo y desenchufarlo, se vuelve a escuchar el pitidito y se escucha un ruido como de desagote (ese brlbrbldblrd cuando se desagota una pileta o un lavarropas jejeje)

saludos y espero puedan ayudarme

si ven la foto, el zócalo blanco tiene como 2 agujeritos mas grandes que los demas...ahi cerquita esta el varistor...bueno la chispa salta de 1 agujerito al otro...constantemente


----------



## pandacba

Abri la parte donde va el cable del foco, puede estar todo carbonizado abajo o todo enmohezido y por eso salta, es probable de ser asi que tengas que cambiar el zócalo del TRC es un zócalo para cañón fino


----------



## DJ DRACO

a la miercoles que sabes...yo la verdad que no entiendo nada de esto...cual sería el cable del foco? no entiendo

queres que saque el zocalo?
tengo miedo que me de unas patadas... :S


----------



## tronik

si kieres ne l diagrama yo con gusto se los paso nadamas pasen el modelo d la tv


----------



## DJ DRACO

yo creo q el teve anda bien, solo que cuando empieza a saltar esa chispa....salta la imagen tambien...al parecer ningún componente de la placa se quemó...

asi que...no se, voy intentar limpiar un poco...pero la chispa salta por algo...la tensión debe ser muy alta...salta unos 12mm al menos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Limpiá ese zócalo y la plaqueta con alcohol y pincelito , sacalo del tubo.

Esperate que se seque , colocalo otra vez y volvé a probar.


----------



## DJ DRACO

dale....si si ya lo saqué del tubo y lo probé conectado al tubo y sin conectar...para saber si la falla era de la plaquetita

listo entonces...alcohol o tinner y pincelito

joya


----------



## DJ DRACO

hice lo del thinner y pincel y luego le pasé aire comprimido para limpiarlo bien y secarlo pero sigue igual...exactamente igual

qué puedo hacer?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Entonces tenés algo carbonizado , o el zócalo o la plaqueta , cambiá el zócalo primero , Panda ya te dijo que es de cañon fino.

Saludos !


----------



## DJ DRACO

revisando un poco algunos esquemas...vi que los televisores tienen justo en ese sector los chisperos, es decir que cuando hay algún problema de sobretensión para no quemar el tubo o romper algo la chispa salta hacia masa...y eso es justo lo que creo que esta pasando...asi que el problema viene de la placa madre


creo, porque no esta sucio ni carbonizado...al parecer


----------



## fdesergio

DJ DRACO dijo:


> revisando un poco algunos esquemas...vi que los televisores tienen justo en ese sector los chisperos, es decir que cuando hay algún problema de sobretensión para no quemar el tubo o romper algo la chispa salta hacia masa...y eso es justo lo que creo que esta pasando...asi que el problema viene de la placa madre
> 
> 
> creo, porque no esta sucio ni carbonizado...al parecer


Que haya perdido propiedades aislantes no significa que puedas verlo, sucede y no cambia siquiera el color, cambia el socket es lo mejor, chauuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## DJ DRACO

todavia no encontré el zocalo pero ya lo voy a cambia r y veremos


----------



## tronik

Mira si salta alto voltaje en el cable que ba del flyback al cinescopio 
ponle una manguera de esas de hule que venden en cualquier ferreteria 
y con eso solucionas el problema =)


----------



## elgriego

tronik dijo:


> Mira si salta alto voltaje en el cable que ba del flyback al cinescopio
> ponle una manguera de esas de hule que venden en cualquier ferreteria
> y con eso solucionas el problema =)



Hola ,o tambien se puede usar el forro (recubrimiento)de un coaxil Rg6.

Saludos...


----------

